#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  >  Wolf Online-最新模擬狼群生存遊戲

## 伊默兒/野魂

嗨，野仔來介紹一個不錯玩的東西
叫做Wolf Online，中譯網狼
這是一款由1games推出，才剛從2015年出產不到幾個月的線上遊戲，但已經有很多人在玩了
玩家可以透過獵食升級，並且和其他狼合作以達到生存目的
我們先來看一下二十張野仔自己截圖的照片
---------------
先介紹狼群，可以在左上角輸入暱稱，並在右處選擇狼的種族與外觀
基礎能力:紅色是攻擊力數值，黃色是防禦力，綠色是速度，藍色是力量跟生命

這是山狼(mountain wolf)

這是雪狼(snow wolf)

這是野狼(wild wolf)


地圖(遊戲頁面的右上角)，Warning字樣的地點代表有大魔王Boss之類的，或很難纏的肉食動物在區域裡
由上至下，由左至右:
Snowstorm　　　　　　　　　　　　　 Arcane River
Snow Guardian(Warning)                          Wild Guardian(Warning)
　　　　　　　　Combat field(Warning)
Stone Mountain                                            Wildland

Mountain Guardian(Warning)                      Dragon Lava(Warning)
　　　　　　　　　　　　　Home

玩家資料&升級商店(遊戲頁面的右上角)，每吃東西或獵食會有錢&經驗(兩項同步)，但想要花真錢買點不是這裡(是在遊戲頁面經驗值上方的那個+號)。
由上至下，由左至右:
(暱稱)
等級:
狼種:
榮耀:

獵殺多少:　死亡次數:
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　錢
攻擊+榮耀　　　lv.　　　　　(升級所需錢，通常較其他能力貴)　＋
防禦　　　　　   lv.　　　　　(升級所需錢)　　　　　　　　　　＋
速度　　　　　   lv.　　　　　(升級所需錢)　　　　　　　　　　＋
生命　　　　　   lv.　　　　　(升級所需錢)　　　　　　　　　　＋
　　　　　　　　　　　　　關閉


照片照片～

剛進去就吃狼了...

呀呼！登頂！

山神，為了這張我不知道死掉多少遍...(被雪狼殺的)

捕捉死掉的畫面，會變黑白

拍張危險動物:花豹

來狼嚎吧！這張也拍好久！

雪女神大戰大野狼

我咬！

吃長頸鹿中

登上恐龍的骨頭，越大隻越難上去...

看到對面的兩條小魚了嗎？

噴火龍！！！

頭轉過來了，一張特寫

叼死雞
http://wolfbbs.net/phpfreechat/showi...249485.jpg&t=0
荒野守護神
http://wolfbbs.net/phpfreechat/showi...249505.jpg&t=0


---------------
如果有意安裝者，這裡提供幾件事項:
1.要網路(廢話)
2.平板、爪機，ios跟play store 皆可安裝
3.會讓你的爪機熱到燒起來(誇飾別怕)
4.我現在的暱稱:野魂 wildsoul (f)，如果看到我要跟我打招呼喔!
快去更新小說阿!野仔飛到這裡幹嘛?
就這樣囉，以後還會繼續提供攻略和意見

----------


## 卡斯特

看到分享就馬上跑去下載了～
但可能要等到會考後才能玩了

畫質不錯，感覺像是狼版生存打怪練等級遊戲
不過很耗電……

感謝伊默兒的分享～

附註-
我的名字:Custer
樣貌是紅色雪狼(左上角的)

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 卡滋
我知到囉
卡滋也可以玩看看其他的狼種
不過耗電是一定會的啦
---------------
有玩的朋友應該有注意到了
遊戲頁面右上角總是有各式各樣的圖標
那是可以知道自己方位跟別人位置的小羅盤
這邊做點介紹

綠星星
跟你是同種狼或是同方守護神，玩家攻擊時無法造成傷害。
紅星星
敵方狼種。
綠圓圈
不會反擊，毫無危險，最好下手也最容易獵食的動物。
藍圓圈
具有攻擊性的草食動物，多半很高大或粗壯。
橘圓圈
具有更高危險性的動物，又可分為肉食動物、敵方守護神，以及神話生物。大多數生命值都很厚，攻擊力也很高。
骷髏頭
各種死屍，可以吃，但若是狼死掉雖然可以短暫的咬幾口，但馬上就會腐爛消失。

人物角色介紹(有些是野仔取的綽號，如有錯誤請見諒)

綠星星/紅星星

山狼
頭的輪廓較為龐大，眼睛較小。依毛皮顏色又可分成茶褐色全身帶傷疤的狼、黑狼、白狼跟紅棕狼。
雪狼
外型有點像哈士奇犬。依毛皮顏色可分為紅棕狼、黑灰白色系狼、黑色且背帶有傷疤且異色瞳之狼，還有茶褐色的狼。
野狼
頭長且尖細，除了下層的毛皮外還有粗黑硬短的外毛。依毛皮顏色再細分成茶褐色狼、紅棕狼、臉帶傷疤的白狼、黑狼。

綠圓圈

雞
滿廢的，跑超慢，一擊必殺。有黑色與褐羽毛兩色型態。
兔子
多白色，另外還有灰兔子，速度再快一點，但你還是可以輕鬆抓到。
松鼠
多褐色，我相信這也不是問題。
豬
速度慢吞吞，外觀是豬該有的皮膚色，這也很好下手。
魚
外貌很多，也很容易捕捉，但只出現在Arcane River裡。
羊
頭上長角，顏色白帶條紋，速度基本上和較低等玩家差不多快。從這邊就開始獵食要有策略，先自己練習，以後野仔會講。
鹿
頭上頂著一雙大角，毛皮紅棕，奔跑像用跳的。
羚羊
真抱歉沒打到這個！奔跑時也會像在大草原那樣急轉彎...感謝上下弦月提醒
牛鈴
長的就是...牛羚的樣子。目前在綠圓圈裡面看到最強的獵物，追捕時最好不要跟在屁股後面死追。

藍圓圈

美洲野牛
對現實中的狼來說本來就是個不易獵食的對象!不過除了玩家以外，所有的動物幾乎都是獨自一人，除非你夠幸運或倒楣。
犀牛
粗壯的動物，攻擊你都用頭上的角。
長頸鹿
不要問我非洲來的長頸鹿為啥會出現在這裡，最新引進品種?
大象
我覺得牠是非洲象，很巨大，血量也多。
橘色圓圈

花豹
牠不是獵豹喔!
棕熊
攻擊的速度不會很快，你可以趁這個空檔變換位置。
老虎
主要為橘色。在Life of Black Tiger pvp為遊戲主角的老婆。
黑虎
在Life of Black Tiger pvp為那遊戲的主角。臉部有疤，眼睛冒紅光，其中一個揮擊動作的距離是三狼臉寬，所以攻擊範圍比其他肉食動物來的大。
獅子
其實算雄師。毛皮較為光亮，鬃毛是金黃色的。
巨狼
有黑色的背與灰黃色的腹，背部稍微弓起。
大野豬
獠牙很大，外貌凶猛。
鱷魚
墨綠灰的超大鱷魚(傲斯特?)，嘴巴張的很開。
巨蛇
有著毒牙，看起來像響尾蛇和蟒蛇的合體。
蠍尾怪(?)
一個很怪的猴臉，跟蠍子的尾螯，體型沒有比後面的大。
吸血獸(?)
臉是蝙蝠，沒有尾巴，對你實施拍擊和抓擊，亂揮那可怕的爪子。
奇美拉
上頭羊，下頭獅，剩下的請翻書~
三頭犬
全身黑且帶有紅熔岩斑，看起來像從熔岩裡面誕生的，體型非常巨大，沒有超高等級的話非常不容易打敗。
山神
高大，直立走路，外貌似肥壯的巨人，只出現於Mountain Guardian。成功解決牠的話經驗&錢會暴增(後面的守護神和龍也是)，跳起來後會地震。
雪女神
拿著手杖的守護神。可以分身，也會魔法。(好像還會瞬間移動什麼的...)，只出現在Snow Guardian。
荒野守護神
四足步行獸，背脊長長毛，臉好像犀牛又好像山豬。只有Wild Guardian內現身。
龍
全部裡面最強Boss!!!只出現於Dragon Lava。剩下的描述就不講了，因為非常壯觀。(喂
果凍兔(?)
非常特殊的一種生物，十分罕見，皮膚亮晶晶，有點橘色，走路全身晃來晃去，攻擊時迴旋踢。...謝謝卡滋修正

橘色圓圈的好多?
下一次會提供兩主題的其中一個:
關於玩家的等級
or
獵食&幹架的注意事項

----------


## 弦月

今天段考完，所以我就去下載了！
還不錯玩呢！
我的名字：Luna
樣貌：通常是白色山狼、灰白色系雪狼或黑色雪狼(其實每一種狼都會用，看心情 :Smile: 

話說有一次我在打犀牛
在我快打倒牠的時候，一隻鱷魚出現了
可想而知的………GG了
然後一重生我回去看時犀牛已經被別的狼打敗叼走了………

然後那個蟒蛇到底怎麼打啊！每次都一直咬一直咬還是咬不到！！

還有獵物還有羚羊，妳沒打到喔！（我忘記是綠圈圈還是什麼了……

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 上弦月
已經編輯上去了喔~
也祝你在遊戲裡玩的愉快~
---------------
本次來介紹玩家的等級，不太會寫請見諒
大家一定有看到其他狼上方除了暱稱以外，還有圖案
那是等級，可以藉由那些圖案推算他人能力，體型也會隨著升等變大。但基於遊戲設計，可再細分成「等」和「級」。

等
等就是wolf online的基本等級單位。每一等代表一個數，當你的「等」圖案變成五個，下次升級就會跳到下一層次(級)。

級
如上，一個「級」中最多可包含五個等。級還可分為以下(有些是暫時推論，有錯誤會再修改):

無 lv.0
啥圖案都沒有，只看的到暱稱。

「級」是會有相同圖案，不同顏色，主要是紅、銀、金

五芒星
紅五芒星 lv.1~5
銀五芒星 lv.6~10
金五芒星 lv.11~15

鑽石
紅鑽石 lv.16~20
銀鑽石 lv.21~25
金鑽石 lv.26~30

勛章
紅勛章 lv.31~35
銀勛章 lv.36~40
金勛章 lv.41~45

獎盃
紅獎盃 lv.46~50
銀獎盃 lv.51~55
金獎盃 lv.56~60

皇冠
紅皇冠 lv.61~65
銀皇冠 lv.66~70
金皇冠 lv.71~75

目前推論就醬
下次繼續更新
我小說卡文了啦

----------


## 卡斯特

考完試終於有時間玩了～
是說關於獵物的部分我有一些問題(自己發現的，不知道對不對

像雪女神，山神，荒野守護神好像會因自己選的種族不同而不會攻擊自己(像我選雪狼去找雪女神時她不會打我，血條變綠色的
還有果凍兔我遇到3次，他會攻擊哦！是用回旋踢，嘗試過給他打，兩次我就沒命了0A0

P.S小說的部分慢慢想就好了，靈感君是很傲嬌的(???

----------


## 弦月

果凍兔指的是它嗎？
它超難打的！！被迴旋踢兩次就掛了！
而且打一打還會自己消失！
所謂難打又沒肉，羚羊都可以吃得比它久了
（最下面那張是撿屍體去啃的意思）


然後，我完全爬不上恐龍骨頭，透露點秘訣吧（喂

最後，小說加油喔！記得兼顧學業！我兩天前倒數365天會考了 :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 帝嵐

某終於有機器能玩啦～
名字是SilverStar
樣貌則是白色雪狼
遊戲質感很不錯呢～（不過就是真的很耗電= =
目前是3紅鑽～歡迎咬咬

然後某沒有辦法去別的區域啊！怎麼會這樣QAQ!

----------


## 藍風~黑狼

嘿~你好~這個我玩過欸，很好玩!我叫狼影，英文叫 ❄Nightfeather❄，滿級(五皇冠)告訴你一種打敗有攻擊性的動物的方式，你只要咬屁股就好了 :wuffer_laugh: 龍骨頭要從尾巴走，最好不要用跑的

----------

